# Running is so hard...



## Pink_minx (Feb 18, 2006)

Running is like one of my weaknesses.  I get so tired easily in the first couple minutes of jogging.  I am out of shape..truly! I go jogging with my bf and he played football before so its like nothing to him, he tries to drag me to keep me running and tells me to not stop but I do! I dont know how people can do it! I cant even run a mile without stopping cause my sides are always aching...and my bf tells me its all just mental but I cant get the mental part out of my head.  ugh.  Maybe I should buy an aerobics video and do that instead I seem to work out better without stopping when I do aerobics.  

​


----------



## karen (Feb 18, 2006)

You're on the right track with the aerobics idea.
If you do some aerobics in between, it might condition you better for the cardio involved in running. Also, if your boyfriend makes fun of you for it, you should probably run by yourself for a while. It's not good for you to feel belittled or weak when you exercise. It's supposed to help you feel STRONGER and more powerful. 

Try those ideas for a while, and see if it takes care of the negative impact it's giving you mentally(which does carry over physically, yes).

If you still don't like running after trying it for a while, just do something else for cardio(again, aerobics). Running isn't for everyone.

good luck


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 19, 2006)

Well lastnight I did two hours worth of Pilates, cardio aerobics, kickboxing,  yoga, and some belly dancing.  They wer all on TV and never new that I had these channels on Demand.  Im so excited.  It was so much fun than running and I didnt want to stop because it was really interesting learning these new excercises that I never ever tried before besides aerobics.  If you girls and guys havent tried these yet, you should do so because it really works out every single part of your body!​


----------



## karen (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm really happy to hear that you enjoyed pilates. It's my favourite workout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you'd like a combo DVD of pilates and cardio, I recommended a great one in the pilates thread here. I also recommend Gaiam DVDs(esp those featuring Ana Caban) above any other brand. Ana is so easy to follow, and very detailed in her instruction. 
I'm gotten great results from her DVDs.
I personally do pilates 4-5 times per week, strength training every day(sometimes I take a day off), and cardio(used to run before I had my daughter, but now am doing aerobics instead) 4-5 times per week. It's what works for me.
I'm glad you found something that you think you'll like and stick to


----------



## glamella (Feb 19, 2006)

It's okay to start off slow. Over time you'll see your endurance building and it gets therapeutic. But you do need to mix up your routine. I ran mostly for the past year, and I was getting bored so I decided to do some aerobic classesand they kicked my ass!  I had been using the same muscles over and over and neglecting others.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 20, 2006)

I used to HATE running. This is how I learned to like it. Not love it, but like it. Okay, pick a specific distance you want to run. If you run on a track, pick a certain number of laps. If it is through a neighborhood, pick a route ahead of time. Now, starting jogging. You don't need to go fast, just go. When you get tired or feel that side ache thing starting, don't stop. Reduce your pace so that you are walking, not running. When you are feeling better, pick up the pace again. Alternate between walking and running as needed until you reach your goal. The next time you run, keep the distance the same and just try to increase the amount of time you spend at your "high" pace and reduce the amount of time you spend at your "low" pace. 
And music. Run with music.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm a cross country runner. It was really tough starting out, so I'm gonna share some tips.

1) Your bf is right. It is completely psychological.
2) If you're dying to stop, shuffle instead. Shuffling is when you drag your feet on the ground, mimicking the motions of running while still moving slowly. It gives you a chance to catch your breath without stopping altogether and losing your rhythm.
3) Either listen to music or play something with a fast beat in your head. Dance and techno are good choices.
4) Take longer strides.
5) For a shorter workout, run uphill. It's a lot more challenging.
6) Relax your arms. If you're running long distance, there's no need to pump them.
7) Focus on landmarks and getting there.

Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the same problem, I always have. I get winded easily (like after 2 minutes!!) and I get pains in my side (stomach). Cardio has always been my worst enemy! I have problems breathing, like I don't feel like I'm getting enough oxygen in my lungs and my nose always hurts when doing cardio?
Good luck! I'm getting my cardio from biking right now until I build myself up more before I try running.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I have problems breathing, like I don't feel like I'm getting enough oxygen in my lungs and my nose always hurts when doing cardio?._

 
Do you breath in through your mouth, and out through your nose? That helps a lot.

If you're getting cramps, you need to work on your breathing. Take steady breaths!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x20Deepx* 
_Do you breath in through your mouth, and out through your nose? That helps a lot.

If you're getting cramps, you need to work on your breathing. Take steady breaths! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, I've always done the opposite b/c someone told me I get more oxygen that way...either they were wrong or I misheard them. I will try it your way and see what happens!! Thanks!!


----------



## glamella (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you looked at the couch to 5K program? If you search it on google, you'll find it. It's a nice guideline for people starting out. I like to mix up sprints and jogging. Intervals also help build endurance and help you breathe through rough patches. Congrats on sticking through it. And you are right, cardio can be hard!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_No, I've always done the opposite b/c someone told me I get more oxygen that way...either they were wrong or I misheard them. I will try it your way and see what happens!! Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You lose air more quickly if you let it out through your mouth, and it takes more energy to suck in air through the nose. Hopefully the other way will work for you.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 22, 2006)

x20Deepx how about when you start getting cramps on your side cause that seems to make running even worse and thats what stops me most of the time.  My bf always tells me to put my palms behind my head and slow jog for a bit until my cramps slowly fades away...i've tried it but never seem to stick to it because I always end up stopping.  im so weak! another problem is when I run I start to get stiff like my arms and shoulders then my back starts to ache.  Is that a bad thing?  :/

[Edit] Oh wait so I just missed one of your posts about the cramps...so breathing has to do with cramps too? Like it will help it go away? well sry for asking so much ques. lol non of my PE teachers ever tought me how to do certain things when we run.


----------



## glamella (Feb 22, 2006)

Your back and shoulders ache because your muscles aren'tused to the inpact and work. Stretch and weight train to help keep limber and strengthen muscles.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_[Edit] Oh wait so I just missed one of your posts about the cramps...so breathing has to do with cramps too? Like it will help it go away? well sry for asking so much ques. lol non of my PE teachers ever tought me how to do certain things when we run._

 
Yeah, it usually has to do with breathing. If breathing isn't the problem, then it's most likely just your digestive system, and eating a banana a day will help. (Ick, I hate bananas though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I just remembered a trick I do whenever I get a cramp. My coach taught this to me; it didn't work at first, but I got the hang of it, and it works like a charm. Push _all_ of the air in your lungs out. It's really hard and feels unnatural, but just force it out. Deprive yourself of oxygen for a few seconds, and you should feel the cramp loosening up. It's really tricky, but you have to make this heaving sound and try to get all that air out. (I have no idea why it works, but it does.)


----------

